# What to do with waiters when there is no catering jobs?



## fkc yangon (Nov 14, 2015)

I need some help everyone.

I am still in startup phase of my business and I've found that I don't have catering jobs every day. 
So I have a problem with waiter staff not having anything to do.
Any suggestions on what I can do?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I don't know where you have your business but in the US we use temporary servers for all catering functions.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

kuan said:


> I don't know where you have your business but in the US we use temporary servers for all catering functions.


I am on call for several caterers.

Usually for their baking needs but sometimes I catch and handle small events (usually ladies luncheons and the like) that no one has time for because they are prepping for the larger weekend jobs.

I keep my own on call list made up of college students and stay at home moms... some restaurant bartenders and waitstaff who usually work the dinner shifts.

Not a new concept and it works great.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Wanted to add.....

Pro hospitality peeps will already know and not be upset or surprised re on call status.

However if one of the servers needs to work (and you might lose them to another job) take a look at your budget and see if you have the $$ to give them extra hours for prep and cleaning.

Esp if it is someone with some solid work experience and a great work ethic.

mimi


----------



## fkc yangon (Nov 14, 2015)

Good advice, I guess the problem I see is that I am in an Asian country where it is cheaper and easier to hire full time staff, I tired to find part timers and casual workers but it's very difficult since the wages are so low anyway.

I guess what I was trying to was some ideas around what they can do in their spare time.
At the moment I put them in a friends restaurant when there is no work. But I'm sure they could be better utilised elsewhere.


----------



## markrmoore2 (Nov 15, 2015)

There is ALWAYS something to do. Keep everyone busy at all times, cleaning, prepping, social media posting, keep entire staff busy at all times.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

FKC Yangon said:


> Good advice, I guess the problem I see is that I am in an Asian country where it is cheaper and easier to hire full time staff, I tired to find part timers and casual workers but it's very difficult since the wages are so low anyway.
> 
> I guess what I was trying to was some ideas around what they can do in their spare time.
> At the moment I put them in a friends restaurant when there is no work. But I'm sure they could be better utilised elsewhere.


If your friend is paying them (savings!) I don't see the problem.

Unless you have the cash to burn that is /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif.

mimi


----------

